
Ask HN: Best private AND user-friendly tools? - zafar1
What are the best private tools you would recommend for more privacy in our digital life, that don&#x27;t require complicated install and setup?
======
throwaway8879
The most effective privacy tool is to realise that every tool is potentially
compromised. The only reliable secret is one kept inside your head.

The best life jacket still has a non-zero failure rate. Don't want to drown?
Don't go swimming.

